# Cruise Control on a 2012 LS



## Eugene_C (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't want to be the bearer of bad news, but it's probably going to be way more expensive than you think. I once tried to add fog lights after the fact, an option that cost $119 when ordered with the car. Just the parts alone to add the lights were over $400. And that didn't even involve a steering wheel with an air bag, it was just a changing out a stalk and adding some lights.


----------



## Kinmartin0789 (Feb 18, 2011)

i bought the oem leather wrapped cruise steering wheel on ebay for 115 shipped. i had my dealership install it. they charged me 60 bucks. 

and for fog lights i bought them on ebay for 200 bucks installed them myself took under an hour and was really simple. my dealer was going to charge 100 for it but i wanted to save the money.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Do a search on Rostra Cruise Control. I have a 2011 LS and I installed the Rostra on my car works just fine. It is a little stalk under the turn signal and uses the exising cruise already installed on the car. Cost @$200.

See below post: [h=3]Need Cruise Control for my Chevy Cruze LS[/h]


----------



## Mikeske (Jun 19, 2012)

Rostra is using a different part number for the 2012 and is no longer 3 wire hook up. One wire goes to OBD plug and then 3 wires to the computer on the right side, along with their module so the price is higher, around $390.00. 

Last Saturday when we bought our 2012 Cruze LS I got the dealer to throw it in the price of the car. I wish that GM would have it so you only have to remove the cover on the steering wheel and you simply replace the cover with the wheel mounted controls but it is not to be so we are using the solution that Rostra has, almost as good.


----------



## justinscruze (Jun 18, 2012)

How can I tell if it came with it pre-equipped or whatever so I can just throw on a steering wheel or something, or does that not exist


----------



## Dale_K (Jul 16, 2011)

Thanks for that update on the 2012 Rostra solution.


----------



## rlwood1963 (Jan 12, 2012)

Okay so here we GO, I own 2 2012 Cruze's both LS models, I have purchased a steering wheel kit off eBay for 95.00 including shipping, I happen to work at a Chevrolet dealer so after installing it I went in to have the Cruise programed, it would seem I need another part for about 72.00 a Steering wheel air bag coil(p/n 22899138) it would appear that Cruze's before '12 cannot get factory cruze so easily there is a GM part number for the kit 340.00(steering wheel/Air Bag Coil) 2012 p/n 95081936 2013 p/n 95081937 my shop is currently installing the air bag coil and according to the instructions Document ID: 2807208 that is all you need to do it is plug and play from there, NO REPROGRAMING the BCM, nothing else just install the parts, guess we will know in about an hour or so.......more to follow..OK so here is more I had to change the air bag coil part number we ordered the part so it looks like next week now...I will keep the forum abreast....ok hold the phone, don't order the parts and do this yourself, I just left my service department and now I have been informed the following ie: you have to order the kit through the service department to allow you to reprogram the BCM which can only be done with the kit because it has the number that allows them to downlaod the reprogram from GM, so this little adventure has cost me 95 for the steering wheel, 62 for the airbag coil, 200 to instal the air bag coil (total BS) annd now I am buying a KIT for my cost of 285, which list for 340. But if you order the kit first which comes with all the parts you can get Cruise control on your car for just over 400 dollars, guess we all know now...


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

Subscribed to this, I would love to get my new steering wheel working (2012 LS) new steering wheel with cruise and audio controls (none of which work)


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

djhamp said:


> Subscribed to this, I would love to get my new steering wheel working (2012 LS) new steering wheel with cruise and audio controls (none of which work)


Same here. I am really curious if this is the way to make it plug and play.


----------



## rlwood1963 (Jan 12, 2012)

In case you did not see my post above, this is the latest in the cruise control drama, take my advise on this please, if you own a 2012 or newer Cruze LS just go to the service department and have them instal the Cruise control KIT which with parts and labor should be just over 400 dollars, trying to short cut the proceedure is costly and you end up buying the kit anyway to get the BCM reprogrammed, I did it the hard way and now have over 600 dollars in this, stupid me and I cuss the guys who say they just added a steering wheel and burped the BCM, that is BS and they should be ashamed of themselves for leading people on, on a side note I have a steering wheel with cruise control functions, brand new never installed for sale for the genius who is to thick headed to believe me.....


----------



## rlwood1963 (Jan 12, 2012)

Not plug and play


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

Has anyone installed the factory option by ordering the part from gmpartsdirect.com with any success? Its $100 less than what the dealership is selling it for.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

rlwood1963 said:


> In case you did not see my post above, this is the latest in the cruise control drama, take my advise on this please, if you own a 2012 or newer Cruze LS just go to the service department and have them instal the Cruise control KIT which with parts and labor should be just over 400 dollars, trying to short cut the proceedure is costly and you end up buying the kit anyway to get the BCM reprogrammed, I did it the hard way and now have over 600 dollars in this, stupid me and I cuss the guys who say they just added a steering wheel and burped the BCM, that is BS and they should be ashamed of themselves for leading people on, on a side note I have a steering wheel with cruise control functions, brand new never installed for sale for the genius who is to thick headed to believe me.....



Your dealership does not know what they are doing or are ripping off everyone, including it would seen their own employees. I would be ashamed to claim I worked at such a place.

Do know for a fact that Carl Black in Nashville tn will get the cruise working with the EBay attwood aftermarket wheel. I have had it done to my personal Cruze LS for cost of the wheel and $130.00 to the dealer.

Neighbors 12 LS with the EBay attwood wheel and $114.00 to the dealer.

Another poster on this board has had it done with a Carl Black ordered wheel, don't know what he paid.


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

That's wonderful except for the part that I live one the NJ PA border. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

The point was that it can be done, despite what the OP claims. He is flat out wrong. If I really wanted it working I think I would tell my dealership to call Carl Black in Nashville, TN and ask what they did instead of stating that those of us who have had it done are liars.


----------



## djhamp (Jun 29, 2012)

That is a good point, gives me hope. So you have a 2012 LS and bought the attwood wheel and now have crusie working? Does your wheel also have the audio & blue-tooth controls and do those work? I am asking because I installed the attwood wheel but nothing works on it (but I also replaced the factory stereo at the same time).


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

GMAccessoriesZone has the GM Factory Cruze control available. It requires some reprogramming of the ECU and TCM, so it really needs to be installed by a dealership. I checked at Ed Bozarth Lone Tree and the kit and installation is about $400 (with tax). They need the VIN from your car to determine which steering wheel to send with the kit.


----------



## breadtrk (Dec 28, 2011)

djhamp said:


> That is a good point, gives me hope. So you have a 2012 LS and bought the attwood wheel and now have crusie working? Does your wheel also have the audio & blue-tooth controls and do those work? I am asking because I installed the attwood wheel but nothing works on it (but I also replaced the factory stereo at the same time).


Yes I already had working radio and Bluetooth controls. This is for the doubters.


http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y140/breadtrk/desk/2012-10-26_17-14-20_140.jpg


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

UPDATE: My new wheel arrived this afternoon and I just finished installing it. The bag didn't blow when I reconnected power, so I reckon that's good. Going to take it for a drive now, see if I got one of the lucky plug-and-plays.

ETA: no joy. The controls are lit, but they don't do anything. Since it's an OEM wheel, I don't see that a dealership would give me grief about doing the reprogram.


----------



## jgaul79 (Sep 2, 2012)

I just opted for the factory option. Ordered it through the dealership and had them do the install. I didn't want to chance with trying my luck on a random wheel. Final cost was just north of $400 and I am completely satisfied with it.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

SUCCESS!

Thorobred Chevy in Chandler, AZ hooked me up. I explained to my SA exactly what needed to be done, and they did it. I won't say here how much they charged me, but it was significantly less than I was expecting. I tested all the functions and they all work perfectly.

After nine months without cruise, this is freaking awesome.


----------



## Jz2012LS (Jan 31, 2013)

Hi guys, this has definitely been a fun adventure trying to put the Cruise in my Cruze! I have a 2012 LS 6MT without connectivity package and I bought a used wheel online for $50 shipped and then got the SIR coil for $60. It's all installed, the horn works and the cruise buttons light up, but it's still not working so I took it to the dealership and they're saying that the Techline refused to create a VCI number. At least they didn't charge me though. SO anyway, they're gonna do some research on Monday and see what they can find out. I also called Carl Black in TN and the cruise guru is off today but I'm callin' there Monday. If anyone knows the secret to getting an authorization or VCI number created with a used wheel, I'd appreciate the info. If not I'll be sure to post it when I figure it out....and I WILL figure it out!! I don't believe in the word Can't!!


----------



## r13evenson (Nov 7, 2013)

so did you ever figure our your cruise control??


----------



## MrCruze12 (Jun 6, 2014)

I own a 2012 Chevy Cruz LS 1.8 L, 6 speed manual. My car did not come with cruise control. I've read through many forums and am trying to get cruise in my car. 
I bought a steering wheel with the cruise controls but I wanted the nicer 2014 leather steering wheel. So I ordered part number 95129796. I swapped out my steering wheel and took it to my local GM service department. They were unable to reprogram because I need a new steering wheel airbag coil. They gave me part number for both 2012 and 2013-2014. So I ordered the coil for the 2014 because that is the new steering wheel I installed. It has been ordered and shipped. I am just waiting for it is I can install and take my car back to GM. I need input, Will this work with the 2014 steering wheel? Everything plugged in the same. I hope it does and that I'm not wasting my time. Thanks for reading. Any input would be much appreciated.


----------



## gonetozlake (May 3, 2015)

Ok, my first time ever using a forum. My apologies if I am doing this wrong. I have the 2012 Cruze LS auto with the factory steering controls for the radio. I wanted to also add cruise control. I was planning to get a used steering wheel with all the controls from the salvage yard.
My understanding is I will not need the coil replacement, because the car has radio controls...
I as planning to install and drive to the dealer for programing.
However, it looks like it may be just the luck o the draw????


----------



## Couch (Oct 11, 2013)

<-- also paid $400 installed at the dealer for cruise on my 2013 LS


----------



## derbi (May 28, 2015)

I have Cruze 1.6 (2011) and i swapped the steering wheel with one that has cruise control on it. I connected all together and the cruise control didn't work ( no light on dashboard or nothing) I took it to the dealership and he plug it to the bcm and programmed to have cruise control but he say that he cannot get the answer from the cruise switches. He sad that maybe is the clock spring issue. If i change the clock spring (i can buy it from the guy that sell me a steering wheel) that it will do the trick that the cruise control will work or is there something else? In the clock spring there are 6 wires so i think it's set for cruise control or i need to change it anyway?


Tnx in advance


----------

